# Theme or no theme?



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

Alright so this year I will be building my own haunted house not an actual house mind you but just a thing people can walk through and get scared, anyway's I was just wondering should I have a theme for my haunted house or is it better to just make different props to scare people with thanks in advance people and happy early halloween.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't stand it if a haunt doesn't have one single theme. And i f you do cpick a theme, STICK TO IT!!!!!!! I hate when i'm at a hospital haunt and they have clowns and vortex tunnels. I'm like, what hospital has this stuff?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(^LOL, and how true)

I expect you'll get a variety of opinions on this topic. From what I've seen here, part of what drives a theme decision for a haunt is space. If you have a small area, one theme might be best. Larger areas allow for more variety.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Well guess i will name mine confused lol i have movie themed ppl and going have zombis n vamps lol i like thejasons and freddys only so muchto do however but no clowns gf hates clowns


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Most haunters will probably say you should have a theme - and it does help you in coming up with ideas for rooms. But for 75% of the people who go through it, they probably won't care that much if you have a theme or if you have vampires in one room and zombies in another. They just want to have fun and get scared. Most of them won't even walk slowly enough through it to notice anyway, unfortunately. It really comes down to you and your artistic vision for the haunt. If it doesn't bother you to have Jason and clowns in the same room... ok that may be pushing it a little!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

In my garage haunt I've never had a particular theme. I've had ghosts, clowns, Leatherface and zombies all in the same haunt. I don't think the average tot really cares as long as you scare them. This year however, I'd like to make four rooms with different themes.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> Most haunters will probably say you should have a theme - and it does help you in coming up with ideas for rooms. But for 75% of the people who go through it, they probably won't care that much if you have a theme or if you have vampires in one room and zombies in another. They just want to have fun and get scared. Most of them won't even walk slowly enough through it to notice anyway, unfortunately. It really comes down to you and your artistic vision for the haunt. If it doesn't bother you to have Jason and clowns in the same room... ok that may be pushing it a little!


I agree with hauntedyardofdoom. My ToTers don't care what I do as long as I do something. 

For the past 3-4 years, I have done a haunted house & cemetery. But off to the side, and outside the cemetery fence, I always throw in something random. Last year, it was the Jigsaw puppet from the movie SAW. I love that little fella. And it was more for me than anyone else.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Having a theme can help you scare your guests, besides making it easier to come up with something for scenes. THe theme can let you make/plant suggestions or ideas in the guests heads and let THEIR imagination get worked up in anticipation. When you just have a monster that leaps out at them, the whole scare is based upon your monster's acting capability, and their ability to remain hidden from the guests until their time comes to say "Boo". Don't get me wrong, that stuff can be great fun but it makes it harder and harder to get the "scares" as time goes on, and from year to year. When the kids all know that you will have Leather Face, Frankenstein's monster, etc., then you've already lost a good portion of the "scare" or shock you were working for.
And it only gets worse with time when you keep using the same stuff or routine year after year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't gravitate to any specific theme. I have a spooky graveyard scene which no one walks through and various other things in front of my house. I don't necessarily think you need a theme but blending similiar things works best. For example, I wouldn't have a clown next to Frankentstein's monster...it just doesn't make sense. 

If you go with a theme then stick to it as people have suggested. You can have more than one theme if your space is big enough. Good luck!


----------



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

hidgerknight said:


> Alright so this year I will be building my own haunted house not an actual house mind you but just a thing people can walk through and get scared, anyway's I was just wondering should I have a theme for my haunted house or is it better to just make different props to scare people with thanks in advance people and happy early halloween.


Don't think in terms of theme necessarily but in story. Create a story that your audience can relate as to why they are there.And then build the story from there.

Make sure you stick to the story though!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Keeping in mind that most of us here do this for our own fun and satisfaction. I truly believe that the majority of TOTs are thrilled with any and everything we do. Therefor I think you should do what makes you the happiest and makes the most sense for your space and the main purpose of your haunt/decorations. 
For me the main event is a very large adult party. It is primarily for my hubbies employees and clients. So it is best if I have a new theme from year to year. It keeps things interesting and keeps people guessing. Selfishly this is also an excuse to let my imagination and creativity run wild. Many of our guests talk about this party through out the year. In fact it has gotten so large (about 200) that we have had to put a cap on the total number of invites. As a result my hubby is frequently asked how one might procure an invitation. 
I keep everything coordinated from the invites, over all theme, food and entertainment. I have four themes that I rotate. 
The outside of my house is decorated according to the years theme. But I try and keep it sort of tame so I don't terrify my younger TOTs and freak out my neighbors.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

If you are limited for space, then nothing works as well as a good old fashioned Horror Dungeon! That would be your theme and going from room to room or area to area, you would be able to do a lot of torture or whatever you want and it still keeps to the same theme. If you think you need one! But people going through it can hear screams and the like coming from the distance and not knowing what's next can really heighten the experience!


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with Oyayubi. Theme isn't the thing, so much as story. If you can create a story in your head, you don't need to explain it to the visitors. Just leave them to wander in (kind of like the "What are we, stars of a horror movie plot?" thing). Good luck!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

oyayubi said:


> Don't think in terms of theme necessarily but in story. Create a story that your audience can relate as to why they are there.And then build the story from there.
> 
> Make sure you stick to the story though!


Couldn't agree more here. I like to imagine a story that gives me lots of leeway as to the feel and cohesion of my haunt.

Twisted Wonderland? The Tweedles might be a radically different kind of experience than the tea party or the Caterpillar, but they all fit into the same haunt, and plenty of original ideas could, too.

Land contaminated with toxic waste? Who's to say the same waste couldn't create both zombies and werewolves?

Those are pretty basic. You can be as elaborate as you want, and make up any excuse you need to throw in a Freddie or some carnivorous aliens, or whatever!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Haunt Maker said:


> I agree with Oyayubi. Theme isn't the thing, so much as story. If you can create a story in your head, you don't need to explain it to the visitors. Just leave them to wander in (kind of like the "What are we, stars of a horror movie plot?" thing). Good luck!


If the visitors don't understand what they are seeing, then all the subtle detail so many haunters work for is wasted. The visitors just see the "shock" stuff, and the blatant scenes and props, and don't end up using their imagination. I agree that the story/theme is important for the story teller/haunter, but in the end you have to decide who it is you are really trying to entertain, you, or the visitors. If it's just you, then don't worry about the date or what the visitors see or don't see, or if and what they understand. If your haunt is to entertain others then you need to make them, the visitors, see and understand the story you currently have in your head.

Think back to the first zombie, werewolf, or vampire movies you saw that scared you. You were scared because you understood the story line that showed that it was possible for YOU to be captured or contaminated and become one of them, if you didn't understand that then it was just monsters or actors running around. Why do you think the movie Jaws had such an impact? People understood the story that showed that there was something out there hunting them. There was massive killings of sharks and the population/attendance at the beaches dropped dramatically for a couple of years because people's understanding and following of the story line along with the scary props and scenes in the movie.

The movies that didn't scare you? Those may have had just as good special effects and makeup, but you didn't get scared because you got bored when you weren't required to use your brain. Yes, you may have been shocked by the first graphic scene, but after that you tuned out, left, or went to the lobby to play video games.


----------



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

*Theme and Story*

It is great to have a theme, but also have a story to go with that theme, this will help the flow of the haunt. Think of it from scene to scene and also ask yourself, why are people going through the haunt, intertwine it with your story. For example say your theme is a Pirate theme, but the crowd thinks they are merely visiting an old ship taking a tour what not, little do they know that they will be held captive by pirates.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

theme is always good


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

oyayubi said:


> It is great to have a theme, but also have a story to go with that theme, this will help the flow of the haunt. Think of it from scene to scene and also ask yourself, why are people going through the haunt, intertwine it with your story. For example say your theme is a Pirate theme, but the crowd thinks they are merely visiting an old ship taking a tour what not, little do they know that they will be held captive by pirates.


+1 on all this. Ive been to a haunt that was really confusing, just a mix-up of random stuff. I think part of the scare, and the fun, is the story told, the theme, and the transition from room to room or theme to theme. So in between scenes, I would start dropping little pieces of the next theme to come, start changing form one faux finish and decorative theme to another, kinda gradual like.

I guess for kids it maybe wouldn't matter so much (although, tell me kids aren't more sophisticated and jaded these days) but If im doing a haunt, Its for me, too. Personally, at someone else place, I notice things that are well done. Its like a cherry in my malts whip cream. Ill drink the malt without it, but man, I really wanted that cherry.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't think a theme is an absolute must but it can help to tie everything together and present a more immersive experience. That said, there isn't anything wrong with mixing themes that naturally go together. My haunt is primarily a cemetery in the front yard but I also incorporate a cornfield with scarecrows/pumpkins out by the sidewalk and a witch's shack on the front porch. There's also a spider lair by the garage but each area is distinct from each other and not too dissimilar so it all works together as a whole.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

A theme can also help you stick to a budget as you don't buy anything that doesn't fit your theme no matter how cool it is!!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Me, I'm a theme Nazi, I have been doing the same spooky (read haunted mansionesque) Graveyard for 35 years and will do so till i get it right!


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

Themes can be a simple a few tombstones in the front yard or as complex as the Tower of Terror at Disney. The amount of time, energy, creativity and money you can throw at it will determine where your haunt will end up.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I like themes. But as long as you position things well and it is "scary", you'll be fine. Have fun doing it. That's the important part anyways.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Having a back story and theme also allows the guest's imagination fill in the "blanks", and makes it a more immersive and entertaining environment.
As stated already, having a theme or story line is not a requirement, but a suggestion.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

how about a mixed theme?


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Last year was my first year in a new house, and I tried desperately to stick to a theme, but it ended up being too much work for me to finish, what with my I-have-no-clue-what-I'm-doing level of expertise, so I ended up just throwing out some spiderwebs, bones, and gravestones I already had lying around,then I dressed up a skeleton like a groom and I made myself into an undead bride/widow type thing. Least effort ever for Halloween, but it was stress free for me, and the kids and adults alike loved it.
So my (long, rambling) point... even if you have a "museum" like haunt of random goodies, I promise the effort will be appreciated. If you feel more ambitious another year and want to focus on one theme, you'll have one year of experience to guide you. This year I'm giving that a shot again.


----------



## Mike Steinke (Jul 27, 2013)

*A theme with no theme*

I enslaved myself to a theme in my first haunt. I found that it only limits you in what you can and cant do. That being said, I have found a way to have the best of both worlds. If your theme is an Asylum. Then you can have your crazies, clowns, slashers, butcher shop, morgue, and medical areas. Then if you put a good spin on your back story. You add in that the asylum was also used for medical experiments. You can add in things like werewolves, giant animals like snakes, spiders, etc. Add in an occult back story. You can add in ghosts and demons. What I have done in my haunt this year was to implement themed areas. Any way hope this helps a little.

Mike


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Certainly, if it is functional, and you have the space and where withal (ie: funds) then go for the a theme. 

It doesn't have to be wildly extravagant. I use a haunted graveyard and pumpkin patch set up. Or you could go hog wild with an insane asylum, vampire mansion, zombie infestation, whatever. I think having a theme in mind can help keep your costs down too. 

If you are doing a mad scientist lab then there is no need to make (or buy) that really cool pumpkinrot critter. Stick to your original idea and just make (or buy) the things that fit it.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I never limited myself by using a theme. I turn my house into the 'old creepy haunted house ' and can utilize almost anything at any place in the haunt. IMO I prefer the shock value over the details that gets lost in the moment.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A theme is a fairly simple and obvious detail. Sort of hard for it to get lost, unless we are talking about really young TOTs. Catch as catch can is fine too, if that is your thing.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Personally I think a theme is a good way to generate ideas and consistency. A theme allows you to use the same props in different ways. I'm working on the third year of our Evil Candy Factory theme. It's allowed me a lot of freedom to have a set of related elements to play with, rather than a set of disconnected elements that don't particularly fit together in logical ways.

That said, I'm a big fan of theme and story and a distinctive tone. Not everyone cares about that. Certainly the majority of ToTs won't put much thought into it. Whatever you do, make it good. I think Good + Theme is better than just Good, but Good is the crucial part.


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

I've gone both routes... themed works best for me, it keeps me from buying stuff that I don't need.

I did a Haunted Dungeon theme for something like ten years, then I decided to try something new. The last two years, my apartment became a Zombie Defense Shelter, which was maybe the cheapest theme I've ever done. This year I'm working toward a Slaughterhouse theme - think of a mishmash of _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_, _The Hills Have Eyes_ and _Wrong Turn_.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

austenandrews said:


> Personally I think a theme is a good way to generate ideas and consistency. A theme allows you to use the same props in different ways. I'm working on the third year of our Evil Candy Factory theme. It's allowed me a lot of freedom to have a set of related elements to play with, rather than a set of disconnected elements that don't particularly fit together in logical ways.
> 
> That said, I'm a big fan of theme and story and a distinctive tone. Not everyone cares about that. Certainly the majority of ToTs won't put much thought into it. Whatever you do, make it good. I think Good + Theme is better than just Good, but Good is the crucial part.


Evil Candy Factory? You cannot make a statement like that without some sort of explanation. I'm sorry, but you will have to provide details and perhaps even pictures. That sounds too cool.


----------

